# Aufgabe



## RabiaZehra (24. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

nun gut ich habe eine Aufgabe mit mehreren unteraufgaben, wo ich auch echt zu allen eine Frage hätte aber fangen wir mal mit was simplem an.
Ich soll Dreiecke bilden und in einer Aufgabe heißt es ich solle die öffentliche Methode " Dreieck copy (Dreieck toCopy)" benutzen und in dieser Methode das Dreieck eben kopieren.
Ich hab folgendes gemacht, weiß aber nicht ob der Code so korrekt wäre? Falls ihr euch fragt was ich dort machen wollte, ich hatte vor eine Wrapper Klasse zu erstellen und mein eigentliches Dreieck "d" zu taufen und die Kopie dann eben "d2". Die Parameterangaben sind nicht zu beachten.


----------



## Delta Roh (24. Nov 2015)

schreib deinen code in [ c o d e ] [/ c o d e ] und nicht als .png...
Also das Dreieck was kopiert werden soll ist laut allgemeinem Verständnis der Methode das Dreieck "toCopy".
Dies kommt in deinem Code überhaupt nicht vor... Überdenke daher mal den Ansatz mit dem Kopieren,
es würde mehr Sinn machen, wenn das neue Dreieck die Eigenschaften von "toCopy" annehmen würde.


----------



## strußi (24. Nov 2015)

Es gibt verschiede Möglichkeiten
1. eine Konstruktor der 4 parameter entgegen nimmt, würde dann skizziert so aussehen new Dreieck( toCopy.getA(), toCopy.getB(),...)
2. du machst innerhalb der copyMethode ein neues Objekt vom Typ Dreieck und weißt diesem das zu kopierende Objekt zu, erhälst dafür aber keine echte kopie;


----------

